

Ask HN: Does Book on Software Contracting exists? - 31reasons

Is there a paper book or ebook for learning how to do software contracting with all the details from strategies to find clients and legal matters. If you are a contractor how did you learn it ?
======
bcRIPster
Start here:

Software Development: A Legal Guide

[http://www.amazon.com/Legal-Guide-Software-Development-CD-
Ro...](http://www.amazon.com/Legal-Guide-Software-Development-CD-
Rom/dp/1413305326)

and

Consultant & Independent Contractor Agreements

[http://www.amazon.com/Consultant-Independent-Contractor-
Agre...](http://www.amazon.com/Consultant-Independent-Contractor-Agreements-
Stephen/dp/1413316220)

both by: Stephen Fishman J.D : NOLO press

~~~
31reasons
Thanks

------
soupangel
A colleague of mine has written a book on this subject, sounds like it would
be worth a look for you: <https://leanpub.com/freelancedeveloperbook>

~~~
stevejalim
Author here: yep, that's basically why I wrote the book - to bring a bunch of
knowledge gained over the years and from various sources into one place. Will
be making time to push a new 'release' of the book sometime soon, too, so all
feedback is welcome.

PS - thanks for the mention, soupangel

~~~
31reasons
Thanks! buying your book :)

------
relaunched
The only book you'll ever need is this video:

<http://vimeo.com/22053820>

Mike Monteiro - F*ck you, pay me!

It was made for creative work, but is still very applicable.

